# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Не создаёт подключение USB модем ADSL (ZyXEL P-630S EE)

## Enoils

Приветствую. У меня возникла проблема с USB модемом ADSL - ZyXEL P-630S EE. У меня 2 ПК, на одном Windows XP sp2 x86 rus - лицензия, купленная мной, на другом точно такая же только английская, тоже чистая лицензия из коробки. На одном ПК всё работает отлично, но у меня возникла острая необходимость поставить этот модем на второй ПК (ну очень надо). Проблема такая:

Начинаю устанавливать драйвера (делаю всё по инструкции, как раньше на первом ПК), всё устанавливается (Я вручную задаю параметры PPPoE,VCI,VPI,LLC, как этого требует провайдер) и пишет о том что установка была завершена успешно, после этого в трее появляется иконка утилиты zyxel и сама утилита работает норм., но подключение не создаётся. На первом ПК при установке дров(не один раз ставил) , после вводов параметров(PPPoE, VCI, VPI, LLC) на их основе в windows'е автоматически создавалось подключение, в котором я вводил логин, пароль и всё работало. На 2-м ПК такое подключение не создаётся. Драйвер и утилита ставится нормально, а подключение не создаётся.

Я погуглил)) и нашёл вот это - http://vse.kz/index....mi/page__st__40 (судя по отзывам кому-то это помогало) и проделал, что там написано.
И вот что я получил на том компе, на котором подключение НЕ создаётся - http://s42.radikal.r...4188ea04a8b.jpg
Вот так это выглядит на компе, где всё работает(подключение создалось автоматически после установки драйвера) - http://s53.radikal.r...6cbf56b42c0.jpg

Ещё пробовал установить подключение через Bridge, для этого при установке драйверов, выбирал RFC Bridge и далее свои VCI, VPI, LLC и создавал мастером в винде подключение через высокоскоростной канал, но подключение пишет "Подключение через Miniport WAN" и всё дальше ничего не происходит, пока не нажмёшь отмену(((( . Что делатьИ? Очень нужно. Пожалуйста помогите.

Переустанавливать Windows не могу, там стоит софт с физическими ключами, поэтому нужно без переустановки винды.

Ну а чтобы вообще было понятно что и как захватил видео, вот оно - http://files.gw.kz/f6rtm1rjzk.html . Кто разбирается пожалуйста помогите, буду очень благодарен (надо срочно)

----------


## Enoils

*Так что кто-нибудь может помочьИИ*

----------

